# A few pics



## Lynnz (Sep 28, 2011)

A few of the photos I had taken for a webiste I am hoping to achieve soon



[/img]


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 28, 2011)

How cute and cheerful!


----------



## morena_mama (Sep 28, 2011)

I just said Amazing with an English accent, and I live in Georgia. 


Seriously gorgeous.


----------



## morena_mama (Sep 28, 2011)

How did you do the dark blue swirl?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2011)

ahhh lyn ... i hate and love you all at the same time  you make THE most beautiful soaps evah


----------



## KylieO (Sep 28, 2011)

i agree, so totally amazing Lyn.  great pics too, i bet you're super pleased.  guess it's pretty easy when the subject is so awesome


----------



## Hazel (Sep 28, 2011)

Gorgeous! I take back what I said about making fancier soaps would detract from the textured tops. It doesn't at all. I love the colors and embeds. But my favorite is the one with the blue swirl. Love it!


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 28, 2011)

Tasha LOL I so laughed when I read your comment   
Morena_Mama this is done using the coathanger technique, make sure your soap is at a lighter trace and you will get more delicate swirl just pour your main colour and then your second from above so that it goes down into the soap get a coathanger and swirl however you fancy I ofen do figure of 8's lots of fun cutting these to see what has happened   
Thanks so much for the sweet comments left, these are colourful pics and I have to say they did brighten my day was delighted to see Jordans work completed :0)
Hazel I have to say I am leaning more and more to simple soaps nowadays but love the balls especially with brown soap as I am so challenged in that department


----------



## Lotsofsuds (Sep 28, 2011)

Lyn awesome soaps!!  I looked at some of your other photos they are all really great but I love the photo of the shy freesia the best its my fave.


----------



## Scentapy (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok....those are amazing.  Amazing.  I thoroughly enjoyed looking at your pics!!


----------



## Relle (Sep 28, 2011)

Great Pics - love all your tops.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Sep 28, 2011)

I love them!  I have really gotten into the idea of colored soaps with embeds.  Yours are so bright and fun.    

Do you hand roll each of those little balls?


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 28, 2011)

Soapy Gurl said:
			
		

> Do you hand roll each of those little balls?



LOL yes and it drives me a little crazy at times as the scents I use them in are very popular but I now haul hubby and son in on rolling sessions and have even had visitor that have turned up while I am rolling and helped out LOL must try and get more visitors during these sessions :0)


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Sep 29, 2011)

Lyn, your soaps are truly an inspiration, I spent ages on your Blog last night swooning over your soaps lol DH apologised for going to bed early and leaving me up all by my lonesome but what he didn't realise was that I was in soapy glory haha. beautiful pics


----------



## trishwosere (Sep 29, 2011)

Lyn those are amazing (as are all your soaps), they remind me of cakes in a deli, I just want to have a bite...or maybe not lol


----------



## Dragonkaz (Sep 29, 2011)

Beautiful photos!

Your soaps all look divine!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 29, 2011)

Jordan did a great job with your glorious soaps Lyn.  :wink:


----------



## agriffin (Sep 29, 2011)

tasha said:
			
		

> ahhh lyn ... i hate and love you all at the same time  you make THE most beautiful soaps evah



Lol, agreed!

You're awesome, Lyn!  I swear...at least one person in every class I teach asks me about making Lyn Tops!

lol


----------



## nattynoo (Sep 29, 2011)

Too true!! U R awsome Lyn. Your soaps look amazing.
Yhose photos looks great, you must be so happy.
Can't wait to see how great your site will look.


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow thanks for all your lovely lovely comments makes my heart sing when people enjoy what I love to do......Amanda one day I might just have to drop by your classes how fun would that be to soap with you :0)..........I keep telling Kev once the kids are all grown up we should head to the USA hire a camper or the likes of and drive drive drive!!!!!!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 29, 2011)

Please let me know when you make it over here. I'd love to have you stop by...not that there's anything interesting here. But if you come in December, we might have a white Christmas and I'd be nice and let you shovel the driveway.


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 29, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> , we might have a white Christmas and I'd be nice and let you shovel the driveway.


LOL I have tears in my eyes.................Um yes that sure would curb my desire for a white christmas ever again


----------



## vir99 (Sep 29, 2011)

Lyn, your soaps are endlessly beautiful!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

They look great! Good enough to eat


----------



## LauraHoosier (Sep 30, 2011)

Amazing soap pics as usual Lyn!  I just love them.


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow! Looks like something out of a candy shop!! Very nice!


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 4, 2011)

Jezzy said:
			
		

> Wow! Looks like something out of a candy shop!! Very nice!


LOL Jezzy must have something to do with my love for food


----------

